# Interesting find?



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Okay, first, sorry, no pics, but I picked up a nice condition 1994 Bianchi Project 3, one of their "Cross Terrain" series, and near as I can tell (not being a Bianchi buff) it's one of the early adopter 29er's. I slapped some of Conti's rather thin 1.85ish Vapors on it, and it's got clearance still. All STX, picture a Lugged era Trek 930 29er, forest green paint and all. You guys see any interest in these things, with 29ers taking off and all. This isn't a "what's it worth" thread, but I do want at least 6K for it, or a Power bar wrapper or two


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

STX? that's only worth a wrapper with a few crumbs left in it.

I'd be interested in something like that....I've been on a low level search for a Project 5 or 7 for a while now, just 'cause they're old and will fit the German 28" tires. That would make for a killer gravel road bike. Post up a pic or two ifn' you can!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> This isn't a "what's it worth" thread, but I do want at least 6K for it, or a Power bar wrapper or two


Lol! :lol:

You drive a hard bargain Sir!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Here is a pic of me racing a Project 7 in Canmore. Must have been 1990 or 1991. bike is stock except for Bullseye cranks, Onza bar ends, Ti spindle Super Record pedals with WTB toe flips and a San Marco Rolls saddle. Fast!

Were 29'ers around in 1991?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Were 29'ers around in 1991?


Looks like they were, based on your pic, thanks!


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I picked up a mint '92 Project 5 a couple of years ago, It came with all DX componets that I've swapped out with XT and installed dirt drops and bar-end shifters. Currently running 700x38c Ritchey Mount Cross tires. Theres room for about a 45-48c tires. The bike is a blast to ride and very fast. I've taken it on very some techinical trails and it works as good as any MTB, just have to remember you have skinny tires. I'll post pics later today


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Here's a few pics, I'm feeling lame, everyone else has the nicer ones.... Ah well, the price was right, and yeah, it rides pretty sweetly


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's my Project 5, its a keeper


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

See the latest issue of DirtRag for a rather LONG history of the 29er movement and the REAL people who were responsible for its development (and it wasn't Gary Fisher, though he should be credited for throwing his name behind it enough to get WTB to finally make some proper tires for it). Among the early bikes are the Bianchi Project series bikes, some models from DiamondBack I forget the name of, and the GT Tachyon bikes (which while using the 700D wheel size, were closer to fat tire cyclocross bikes as they had drop bars). 700D is really the oddball as its only 3mm taller than 650B and wasn't used by anyone except GT. This puts it in between 26er and 29er wheel sizes (its a 587mm bead diameter vs 559 and 622 respectively).


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I believe the Daimond Back model was called the Overdrive. There was a thread about it no too long ago.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

muddybuddy said:


> I believe the Daimond Back model was called the Overdrive. There was a thread about it no too long ago.


There were two models: the Overdrive (Deore DX) and Overdriver Comp (SunTour XC Pro or Comp--can't remember).

I wrote about these bikes way back when, so I was surprised to see certain folks claim that they invented 29'ers (many years later).


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

MileHighMark said:


> There were two models: the Overdrive (Deore DX) and Overdriver Comp (SunTour XC Pro or Comp--can't remember).
> 
> I wrote about these bikes way back when, so I was surprised to see certain folks claim that they invented 29'ers (many years later).


Agreed, The whole argument about who "invented" them is pretty comical imo. Who cares? 

I owned a Project 7, Overdrive Comp, and the GT 700D bike (I cant remember the name now) all in the early 90's.

In the Mid 90's we were building similar bikes at Bontrager by using MTB chain and seat stays on our cross frames. Of course all we had for tires were the 45mm Panaracer Smokes... And from 200-2003 I designed and built quite a few more during my time at ABG (Litespeed/Merlin).

Fwiw, all these bikes were what inspired me to start making 650B tires. 
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/pacenti-introducing-650b-mtb-tires-11794


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bruce Gordon*

I think the BG Rock and Road was the first of this kind of bike I ever saw. It kind of blew me away at the time and I remember asking the guy where he found the (comparatively) massive tires for it. 700c wheels on an mtb? Only Moots had done it prior in my (albeit limited) memory.

The only thing we had at the shop I worked at to compare it to was the good old Miyata Alumicross (limited to 38c) - I still see those things locked up and they haven't been made for - what? - 13 years or so.

Then everyone and their dog made hybrids. I'd say that this Bianchi Project series was more a precursor to the hybrid than to the 29 'er, as it had its eye on a commuter cross-over market. No?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

mainlyfats said:


> IThen everyone and their dog made hybrids. I'd say that this Bianchi Project series was more a precursor to the hybrid than to the 29 'er, as it had its eye on a commuter cross-over market. No?


I'd say the Rock N Road was designed to be a hybrid, but the Project Series were designed as a new breed of fast mountain bikes. The design of the frame and the tires were more aggressive than those on the hybrids.

Oh and the P7 came out in 1990, if that matters.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Bianchi had a ton of fatter-tired 700c bikes including the Volpe, Tangent, Equinox, etc. The Project series bikes were intended to be more like mountain bikes, but because the biggest tires available at the time (45c Smokes), they really weren't accepted as actual mtb's.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Kirk Pacenti said:


> Fwiw, all these bikes were what inspired me to start making 650B tires.
> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/pacenti-introducing-650b-mtb-tires-11794


So it's moved beyond Grant Peterson, has it. 

I think more choices are good. I'm looking forward to Rivendell's MTB when it's finally available. I'm sure it will be a 650b bike (or at least that's what I'm expecting).


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm looking at putting a set of these meats on my Project 5


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

MileHighMark said:


> Bianchi had a ton of fatter-tired 700c bikes including the Volpe, Tangent, Equinox, etc. The Project series bikes were intended to be more like mountain bikes, but because the biggest tires available at the time (45c Smokes), they really weren't accepted as actual mtb's.


I agree with Mark. These were always positioned as off road bikes... I have a 1990 Bicycle Guide that did a head to head test of the Project 7 and Biachi's 26" wheeled Grizzly.

Tires were the only thing holding the "29" thing back from taking off much sooner imo.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Then everyone and their dog made hybrids. I'd say that this Bianchi Project series was more a precursor to the hybrid than to the 29 'er, as it had its eye on a commuter cross-over market. No?[/QUOTE]

In my '91 Bianchi catalog it lists the Boardwalk and Advantage as Hybrid bikes and the Project series as Mountain bikes, the angles and such were much closer to there MTB's, like the Grizzly and totally different than the Hybrids offered


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Kirk Pacenti said:


> I owned a Project 7, Overdrive Comp, and the GT 700D bike (I cant remember the name now) all in the early 90's.


Doesn't anyone read a thread on here????! I identified the GT with the 700D wheels by name just a couple messages ago.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Yeah, I'm probably way off...*

..but, as Kirk says, I don't remember any MTB-ish 700c tires being available in Canada at time other than BG's R&R and perhaps a Hakkapellitta (sp?). And those were really fringey items.

That said though, I'm not sure anyone would have gone for the idea then. We were all pushing the burliness of the smaller wheels and the coveted bikes at the time (Fats, Merlins, Kleins, Ritcheys and Fishers, say...) certainly weren't rocking "10-speed wheels".


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Here's a very interesting read on this subject:

http://www.dirtragmag.com/print/article.php?ID=894&category=features


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hmmm... wrong again I guess*

I thought that the Hakkapelittas were Finnish military issue, had been in production for ages and were the inspiration for Bruce Gordon's R&R tire.

Weird how lore turns into blog-truth.

Anyway, cool bike. Nice score. I'll race you over rough stuff on my San Jose  .


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Then everyone and their dog made hybrids. I'd say that this Bianchi Project series was more a precursor to the hybrid than to the 29 'er, as it had its eye on a commuter cross-over market. No?


In my '91 Bianchi catalog it lists the Boardwalk and Advantage as Hybrid bikes and the Project series as Mountain bikes, the angles and such were much closer to there MTB's, like the Grizzly and totally different than the Hybrids offered[/QUOTE]

My sister has a Bianchi Advantage. I've ridden it a few times and it rides quite well. It might be listed as a hybrid, but it definately has mtb geometry and components. The only thing not mtb about it is the tires. It has cyclocross tires, but will fit a Bontrager XR 29x1.8.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

kb11 said:


> I'm looking at putting a set of these meats on my Project 5


Those might not fit. They're wider than the old 45C Smokes.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Here is a pic of me racing a Project 7 in Canmore. Must have been 1990 or 1991. bike is stock except for Bullseye cranks, Onza bar ends, Ti spindle Super Record pedals with WTB toe flips and a San Marco Rolls saddle. Fast!
> 
> Were 29'ers around in 1991?


Bushpig, Rumpfy specifically told you "to never post that picture here again".


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

grawbass said:


> Those might not fit. They're wider than the old 45C Smokes.


Theres plenty of room in the front. In the back there's 11mm on each side with a 38mm tire, it will be close but I think they will fit


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

YETIFIED said:


> Bushpig, Rumpfy specifically told you "to never post that picture here again".


Stu's right. Now I'm going to have to ban you.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> See the latest issue of DirtRag for a rather LONG history of the 29er movement and the REAL people who were responsible for its development (and it wasn't Gary Fisher, though he should be credited for throwing his name behind it enough to get WTB to finally make some proper tires for it). Among the early bikes are the Bianchi Project series bikes, some models from DiamondBack I forget the name of, and the GT Tachyon bikes (which while using the 700D wheel size, were closer to fat tire cyclocross bikes as they had drop bars). 700D is really the oddball as its only 3mm taller than 650B and wasn't used by anyone except GT. This puts it in between 26er and 29er wheel sizes (its a 587mm bead diameter vs 559 and 622 respectively).


I think Don Cook has his arm in a cast from all of the patting-of-his own back in the "article" (ie; his take on it....) If your read the article it really seems like he was around for it but not doing much LOL.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

i hear thunder.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

kb11 said:


> I'm looking at putting a set of these meats on my Project 5


Haven't seen those inflated, in person, any wider than the Conti Vapors I have on it now? They're listed as a 2.1, but they should have backed away from the Hookah before they started measuring

Kirk, what's the thoughts behind 650B MTB, considering the recent begrudging acceptance of 29er's, isn't it an uphill battle to start another? Mind I'm not knocking it, and I definately get it's usefulness in a road application, (fatter tire, but same effective diameter as 700x23 etc) but in the world of MTB, where's it's niche? This thread is coming along nicely, who'da thunk, vintage 29ers


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

kb11, those fire will fit no problem. I had a set of those, and a set of Conti vapors, and while close, the Pana's were smaller. They ride nice too.

And I had my 29'er before Don Cook did. If not in hand, then by order to the builder, so him saying he started the whole thing? whatever. We all know it was Wes Williams after being inspired by Bruce Gordon. BTW, I haven't read the new DR article. 

A shop I worked at recently has a stash of the 700D 2 inch tires. I think they have three or four.


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Kirk, what's the thoughts behind 650B MTB, considering the recent begrudging acceptance of 29er's, isn't it an uphill battle to start another? Mind I'm not knocking it, and I definately get it's usefulness in a road application, (fatter tire, but same effective diameter as 700x23 etc) but in the world of MTB, where's it's niche? This thread is coming along nicely, who'da thunk, vintage 29ers


First of all let me say that I have been long time proponent of big wheels. And I have no intention of promoting my wheel size as "better" than any other. I think they all have their place and work very well for a variety of applications. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3491825&postcount=14

However, I must say that the idea that I am starting a "new" wheel size is a bit misleading, as the 650B rim size has been around for nearly a century. All I am doing is making a real MTB tire for an existing rims. The fact that there are no frames to fit them yet is the issue right now, but custom framebuilders are embracing this concept very quickly as are some production bike companies.

The impetus to use this size comes from my many years of frame building and frame design experience. In my opinion, the future of MTB's is 130mm - 140mm bikes&#8230; even for XC racers. This creates a lot of design "issues" for 29'ers. Frankly, I feel like you have to throw fundamental frame design out the window to accommodate the bigger wheels in a FS format. I am not alone in this assessment of big wheels and FS bikes. Some very well respected designers support this notion too. (Rigid hard tails really don't have many problems with the big wheels) Basically, what 650B wheels will allow you to do is fit the biggest wheel possible into standard (proven) 26" frame geometry; the only change needed is more BB drop. Basically you are just using the up the existing empty space in the frame.

Your right, this will be an uphill battle for sure! It will take years to really get going, but I think we have a good start. In fact some have said the 650B MTB wheel is already 5 years ahead of where 29'ers where at their inception. I am also happy to say that there are some major players interested in the wheel size and they are testing my tires now. There will be 8-9 bikes at IB this year as well as components from American Classic, Velocity and White Brothers. I think this bodes well for the wheel size and feel things couldn't be progressing at any better / faster pace.

Cheers,

KP


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Didn't Tom Ritchey build some of his early bikes around 650B wheels?


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

MileHighMark said:


> Didn't Tom Ritchey build some of his early bikes around 650B wheels?


Yes, that is another reason I have pursued this tire size for MTB's. There is a historical precedent for the 650B size in the early days MTB development.

Lennard Zinn gave me the full scoop on this... I am paraphrasing a bit, but the story goes something like: The Soviet Union purchased all the bicycle tires produced in Finland in 1981. Since Hakkapeliitta (Nokian) was the only maker offering a 650B knobby, it made sourcing 650B knobby tires next to impossible. Tom Ritchey was forced to settle on the 26" size.

One has to wonder, had that not happened would we even be having the 26" v. 29" conversation today?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

actually i started the 29er movement right after i invented the mountain bike. where do i get the Nobel? i have an appointment later today and i can't wait too long.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Kirk Pacenti said:


> First of all let me say that I have been long time proponent of big wheels. And I have no intention of promoting my wheel size as "better" than any other. I think they all have their place and work very well for a variety of applications.
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3491825&postcount=14
> 
> However, I must say that the idea that I am starting a "new" wheel size is a bit misleading, as the 650B rim size has been around for nearly a century. All I am doing is making a real MTB tire for an existing rims. The fact that there are no frames to fit them yet is the issue right now, but custom framebuilders are embracing this concept very quickly as are some production bike companies.
> ...


cool kirk. cudos on the tire but i disagree on the future of mtbs being 140mm FS..
the bicycle should be a simple, lightweight, spartan machine accessible to most everyone.
suspension is a depravaty. a typical american excess that trumps logic and design.
suspension could kill mtbs and not expand it's horizons.
good FS is very expensive and obsolescence challenged. it becomes old quick.
FS bikes are the equivalent of the american car industry which the euros and their heirs, the asians, demolished completely.
sophistication in cycling engineering is in the concept of the spoked wheel. old and yet unbeatable design. 
save the shocks for motorcycles although rigid bikes will be around when those go the way of the dodo.


----------



## Kirk Pacenti (Sep 26, 2006)

colker1 said:


> cool kirk. cudos on the tire but i disagree on the future of mtbs being 140mm FS..
> the bicycle should be a simple, lightweight, spartan machine accessible to most everyone.
> suspension is a depravaty. a typical american excess that trumps logic and design.
> suspension could kill mtbs and not expand it's horizons.
> ...


I'd would respectfully disagree... but you could very well be correct, time will tell. I would concede that the "technology" of bicycles has become a bit overkill and even alienating to some. But for better or worse "technology" is what drives much of the industry today. As for what a bicycle "should" be, I agree with you completely. But what things "should" be and what sells lots of units are more often than not diametrically opposed!

Maybe a more accurate assesment would be "the future of the MTB *industry* is 140mm bikes". ???


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Kirk Pacenti said:


> Yes, that is another reason I have pursued this tire size for MTB's. There is a historical precedent for the 650B size in the early days MTB development.
> 
> Lennard Zinn gave me the full scoop on this... I am paraphrasing a bit, but the story goes something like: The Soviet Union purchased all the bicycle tires produced in Finland in 1981. Since Hakkapeliitta (Nokian) was the only maker offering a 650B knobby, it made sourcing 650B knobby tires next to impossible. Tom Ritchey was forced to settle on the 26" size.
> 
> One has to wonder, had that not happened would we even be having the 26" v. 29" conversation today?


And during that time, they were using steel 26" rims and all those guys being road racers, wanted light weight. They could get light weight by using the aluminum 650B rims that were available and the (soon to be not available) 650B tires in about a 1.5-1.75 size. Luckily for them 26" aluminum rims were right around the corner. Tom's influence of the 650B bike is because of John Finley-Scott's Woodsie bikes. He made his first 650B bike in '79 (there are 10 out there) same year he made his first 26" bike. Interesting to note is the Specialized was the company who had imported the 650B rims.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

colker1 said:


> cool kirk. cudos on the tire but i disagree on the future of mtbs being 140mm FS..
> the bicycle should be a simple, lightweight, spartan machine accessible to most everyone.
> suspension is a depravaty. a typical american excess that trumps logic and design.
> suspension could kill mtbs and not expand it's horizons.
> good FS is very expensive and obsolescence challenged. it becomes old quick.


I have to agree. I own a FS bike, but spend significantly less time riding it than I do rigid bikes. I think that the industry and media has done a really good job convincing riders that the only possible way to ride a bike is with suspension. In some applications, this is likely true, but for the vast majority of riders it's not.

FS designs have:
- raised the price of a new bike to the point that many will not / can not participate in the sport
- influenced trail builders to build trails that can't be ridden with a rigid bike (if you want a more difficult trail, try less suspension not bigger rocks)
- the cost of bike maintenance and repair has sky-rocketed

I thought bikes were supposed to about about riding and having fun, not about consuming more and more of the latest and greatest technologies. Why buy a $600 fork that will need to be rebuilt ever 1500 to 2000 miles? A rigid fork will last most of a lifetime. Why have a rear shock that at some point will blow and force you to walk home from a ride? Rigid bikes are a whole lot less likely to fail mid-ride.

After starting on a rigid bike, going to front supension, then to full suspension frames, I've found myself moving back toward rigid bikes. They're simpler, cheaper, less problematic, and just as fun.

Unfortunately the marketer that says, "buy this bike and you'll never have to buy another," would likely get fired. The current trend is to replace everything you own every couple of years, and that needs to be maintained. Consume!!! It's the way to live. 

I like the idea of Rivendell's new MTB. It's supposed to be the bike that you can ride around the world and have minimal issues. Maybe I'm more of a dreamer than the average person, but looking for a DOT fluid in a Tibetian village, finding an aluminum heat treater in Nigeria, finding someone to repair carbon fiber in the Amazon, all sound like pretty dumb things to be doing while using your bike to see the world. The mountain bike has become a toy, it's not a mode to discover the world. To me that's sad.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> I like the idea of Rivendell's new MTB.


There will be at least one more 650B bike out there. There will also be a 650B bike among the bikes I offer through my shop. A sample frame is in the process.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

ssmike said:


> There will be at least one more 650B bike out there. There will also be a 650B bike among the bikes I offer through my shop. A sample frame is in the process.


... there will be at least one more 650B bike out there  with a porteur rack for fresh bread 

ciao
flo


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

floibex said:


> ... there will be at least one more 650B bike out there  with a porteur rack for fresh bread
> 
> ciao
> flo


Nice! Porteur races are imminent :thumbsup: The heck with pro racing, the future is in racing around town with cases of beer on the rack. Points deducted for broken bottles.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> And during that time, they were using steel 26" rims and all those guys being road racers, wanted light weight. They could get light weight by using the aluminum 650B rims that were available and the (soon to be not available) 650B tires in about a 1.5-1.75 size. Luckily for them 26" aluminum rims were right around the corner. Tom's influence of the 650B bike is because of John Finley-Scott's Woodsie bikes. He made his first 650B bike in '79 (there are 10 out there) same year he made his first 26" bike. Interesting to note is the Specialized was the company who had imported the 650B rims.


Yeah, I think you and I talked about this very story at the NAHBS last year, Kirk.

Ive got one of the original 10 (or was it 12) 650b Ritcheys.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

> Here is a pic of me racing a Project 7 in Canmore. Must have been 1990 or 1991. bike is stock except for Bullseye cranks, Onza bar ends, Ti spindle Super Record pedals with WTB toe flips and a San Marco Rolls saddle. Fast!
> 
> Were 29'ers around in 1991?


No doubt those would be fast bikes. I have contemplated using a cross bike on the Sea Otter course many a time, only to feel that the fastness would be negated by the pinch flats I would encounter while trying to keep up with the suspended guys on that one rocky section that hasnt been used for a few years. 

On a related note, those early 90s bikes might have used the same diameter hoop, but the advantage to a 29er lies in the outside diameter of the wheel and the distance from the dirt to the rim (ie air volume). I guess what Im trying to say is that those Bianchis and DBs do not ride like a 29er, but more like a cross bike. As we all know, air volume makes a large difference in the ride and feel.

From what Ive heard, Wes Williams (of Ibis and Willits fame) was the man doing the pushing for the big wheels/tires. G Fisher also jumped on Wes' wagon and committed to a large enough number of tires to make it feasible for WTB to make the desired tire. Mark Slate also liked the idea enough to pull the trigger. WTB made some early bikes as well as Gary Fisher's early prototype 29er frames. Not sure where Don Cook was through all this other than also liking the idea of the big wheels.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

colker1 said:


> the bicycle should be a simple, lightweight, spartan machine accessible to most everyone.
> suspension is a depravaty. a typical american excess that trumps logic and design.
> suspension could kill mtbs and not expand it's horizons.
> good FS is very expensive and obsolescence challenged. it becomes old quick.
> ...


Hmm, I submit these for your consideration. FS is hardly new, and many of these designs are American. I think we're just exiting a period, similar to the Brewing industry of the mid/late 20th century, useless bland schlock, produced by two or three giant makers, with little regard for history, variety, or local variation and taste. Wonder what wheel sizes these are??


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

colker1 said:


> cool kirk. cudos on the tire but i disagree on the future of mtbs being 140mm FS..
> the bicycle should be a simple, lightweight, spartan machine accessible to most everyone.
> suspension is a depravaty. a typical american excess that trumps logic and design.
> suspension could kill mtbs and not expand it's horizons.
> ...


Are you really this obtuse?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Speaking of Project 7's...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160155146918&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

bushpig said:


> Speaking of Project 7's...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160155146918&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


Damn, that's a pretty good score for whoever got that. Nice parts, cheap!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I was watching that too. Good deal for whomever got it. I would have been more serious if it were of ginormous proportions.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Apparently there was another GT, Continuum with 700D as part of the "hybrid" line in 1991. I might go buy one i found on a local usedstuff site that's black, a 20" size and looks in good shape in the pic.


----------



## GrahamWallace (Oct 30, 2008)

*650x54B Hakkapeliitta tires originally came from England.*









History | Cleland Cycles


----------

